# CEFR A1 English Test in Egypt



## sunbird (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone know any specifics about the content of the speaking and listening test (CEFR A1) please?

Any info I find seems to be rather vague. :ranger:I don't think this test is too hard for my fiance but we would like to be confident that he has everything he needs before he goes for it.

Also is there now a test centre in Cairo?

Thank you!!


----------

